# Mt. Hamilton for New Years



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Anyone planning on climbing Mt. Hamilton on New Years Day? That's a traditional ride for San Jose area cyclists. There might be a bit of snow on the summit this year.
http://www.chainreaction.com/mthamilton.htm


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, I was there today! Didn't see anyone else though - and it rained on me in a few spots, but not too bad. Quimby Road almost killed me though, I forgot how steep that sucker was. Flatted too...


----------

